# pike island sunday



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

fished from 5:30 am to 9:30 am.only ones there most of the time 2 other guys came and went.only managed 3 little saugeye.first trip this fall.water was very low.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

went today,31keeper sauger and was suprised at the [email protected]@all bigger fish than last batch.got 6 smallies.all minnows on bottom with chaurtruse floating jigheads.water is low like alan said.


----------



## jeffrobodeen (Sep 7, 2006)

Husky,
How do you rig with a floating jighead on bottom? I'm new to this. Do you let it sit or slow retrieve? Do you need additional weight?

Thanks, Jeffro


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

sinker on bottom. floating jig 1 1/2 ft from bottom. let it sit and sometimes slow retreve. i hook minnow in tail behind belly.chartruese with a little orange for jig head.they got some throwing green twister tails and artificial minnows too. 2 or 3 inchers. if the fish stop hitting,which they do,give them time ,they will return.make a couple leaders out of a little heavier line. just like a snelled hook. you want your jig to follow your sinker, but above it.


----------



## jeffrobodeen (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the great info Husky!! Fortunate that guys like yourself
are willing to share all of these tips. Can't wait to give it a try.
Thanks Again.

Jeffro


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

your welcome.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

sunday 11/29/09 son and his buddy left at 12.30 and got to pike at 2pm. not fast fishing till the clouds moved in. 3 white bass,15 to 18 in. 9 saugers. missed a bunch.....lol.i couldn t go.floating jigs and minnows.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

figured this rain should help some...waiting for a little more action..I jsut throw lead and tails, and the 3/8 oz spoon..should make it this weekend..fur sure...be good good fishing..


----------

